# Breitling military watch?



## Daz Pitchforth (Oct 19, 2016)

Just wanting some info on this watch if anyone can help? . It's believed to be late 50s early 60s , maybe Canadian military ? Any help would be good and if poss any idea of value . Thanks


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Military watches usually have some markings on the back. Inscriptions made by the Ministry of Defense/Department of Defense, things like that. THere would be a serial number and various other things.


----------



## Daz Pitchforth (Oct 19, 2016)

Was told a lot of specific military watches don't have a serial or batch number if they've been made as gifts or prizes for the military. Finding this a bit baffling at the minute .


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Daz Pitchforth said:


> Was told a lot of specific military watches don't have a serial or batch number if they've been made as gifts or prizes for the military. Finding this a bit baffling at the minute .


 In my experience, genuine/authorised military timepieces will have some form of registration, inventory marks, particularly a marque such as Breitling.

As a forum we do not appraise random requests, perhaps the person/persons who suggested some 'military' timepieces are not marked can advise you on value?


----------



## Daz Pitchforth (Oct 19, 2016)

Would all Breitling watches military or not have a serial number or batch number etc? Just trying to find out something about it. The other thing I noticed that all the dial numbers are on show , not seen a dial from breitling with all the numbers showing. Do you think it's genuine or not? Thanks


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Many military watches, genuine, homage, copy, fake watches will have the 24 hour numerals on the dial!

The lack of any numbers/references on the case back (I am assuming there is none inside of case back) along with no visible references on movement, in my opinion would warrant further investigation!


----------



## Daz Pitchforth (Oct 19, 2016)

Karrusel said:


> Many military watches, genuine, homage, copy, fake watches will have the 24 hour numerals on the dial!
> 
> The lack of any numbers/references on the case back (I am assuming there is none inside of case back) along with no visible references on movement, in my opinion would warrant further investigation!


 Thank you, how could I find out more?


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Your best bet is to start digging up for Breitling military watches in general (who used them, when, how many were produced, what movements, anything special or peculiar about them).

And then start to narrow it down until you reach this specific caliber/reference/model and see whether they were really used by the military or just military inspired.

Without a doubt there are watches out there that are/were military and don't have any markings on the case back but those situations are probably rare and might have something to do with chance or an accident.

I can barely find anything about this watch or any other model like yours. I would say that this is most likely a military STYLE watch. They used to make military inspired watches ever since the 20s and 30s.


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Found this on ebay. Don't know if it's of any help?

All the way from Vietnam!










am selling from Saigon Vietnam, This is a Vietnam war military watch- Brand BREITLING - Hand winding-.This watch is Hand winding, non hacking. The watch is keep on time and still running good. It was serviced before I sell it here.

At the back read

BREITLING

SWISS

The size of the watch is 32 cm wide and 34 cm long and 1,2 cm thick and weigh is 42 gram. You will also have a new olive military strap, Please read and look the pictures carefully before bidding, I sell it as describe. No returns accepted. Please have questions I will answer immediatly.

Shipping by International Registered Mail for $US 12. I will ship worldwide. The watch should take 3 weeks to reach you. Thank you your attention

Seller has 100% reputation, but I never use ebay, so no expert.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Viet-nam-war-military-watch-Brand-BREITLING-Hand-Winding-/311722510895?hash=item48941c0a2f:g:g8EAAOSwGeBXPygd

But then on a different site, I found this Bulova, looking exactly the same!










*
VIETNAM WAR WATCH- US MILITARY WRIST WATCH - US ARMY AC - AVIGATION HACK WATCH
*

http://123vietstore.com/thu-nhoi-bong-upc-109


----------



## Daz Pitchforth (Oct 19, 2016)

Caller. said:


> Found this on ebay. Don't know if it's of any help?
> 
> All the way from Vietnam!
> 
> ...


 Wow thank you


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Worth a read.

http://timefraud.com/EBAY-Watch-US-Military-Vietna-WaR-Vintage-IssueFRAUD.htm

Until recently I had two "identical" Record wristwatches. One had the military stamp on the case back, and was genuine, the other showed a model no and stated waterproof. The difference in value was huge, so take care. Also I recently read an article regarding "ex GI" fake memorabilia, (Zippo Lighters, watches, bayonets, etc) coming out of Vietnam. Sorry I can't help you with the watch you are looking at, but I would treat it with care/suspicion. Provenance can sometimes be worth more than the watch.


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

More here about Vietnam fake watches. It's a PDF and takes a good while to fully load. Seems the definitive guide on fakes claiming to be Vietnam era watches.

http://www.lsyf.com/download/military-id/US-GOV-ISSUE-VIETNAM-WATCHES.pdf

A quick look shows that the above Breitling movement is fake and that Breitling never made a US issue watch for this period. But I haven't had time to have a thorough look, off for some grub now!


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

I found that watch on ebay as well and thought it's suspicious. I also found another 2 identical watches but with a different brand name on it. Sometimes they're legit.. sometimes they're not. I'd say there are too many red flags here.

PS: Thank you guys for the literature. All that info is much needed to be known.


----------



## Daz Pitchforth (Oct 19, 2016)

Think I've found the answer. Thank you all for your help.


----------



## Tazmo61 (Oct 3, 2016)

Another site here on fake military watches .

http://stores.ebay.co.uk/GoldSmithWorks/FAKE-MILITARY-WATCHES.html


----------



## Dan_77 (Oct 20, 2016)

nice Breitling


----------



## icheletee (Dec 28, 2012)

Daz Pitchforth said:


> Just wanting some info on this watch if anyone can help? . It's believed to be late 50s early 60s , maybe Canadian military ? Any help would be good and if poss any idea of value . Thanks


 Very cool


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

looks like a fake. except for the early seiko, you don't see "cheesy" mvt. in a good name watch.


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

icheletee said:


> Very cool


 Another resurrection of an old thread and the idiot is now saying a proven fake watch is 'cool'! :bash:


----------



## icheletee (Dec 28, 2012)

Caller. said:


> Another resurrection of an old thread and the idiot is now saying a proven fake watch is 'cool'! :bash:


 Well, idiots are always blaming someone else...


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Lol.......... well the give away is a Glucydur balance in a supposedly old movement........

And we got to remember this is a "Breitling" wristwatch.

You dont lift up the bonnet of a Rolls Royce and see a lawn mower engine do you?????????????? :laugh:


----------

